# Gran Turismo 5



## Lloyd71

It just blew everything else out of the water at E3;

http://www.gran-turismo.com/en/movie/d3284.html

I won't spoil the surprises for anyone watching but that is all in game :doublesho


----------



## S-X-I

Its been so long in the making.

Cannot wait for it to be released!


----------



## Hair Bear

Well, if that really is genuine game footage/sampling then we have definitely moved to another level :doublesho


----------



## Lloyd71

Hair Bear, you ever played GT5 Prologue? It looks as good as that so I'm 99% sure it's in game. They would be stupid not to use in game footage for this! :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Well, that looks pretty impressive to say the least!

When's the release date?


----------



## Deanoecosse

That gets filed into the "Essential Purchase" category, along with Modern Warfare II later in the year.


----------



## Hair Bear

CupraElliott said:


> Well, that looks pretty impressive to say the least!
> 
> When's the release date?


The last two years it's been promised :lol:

Obviously wanna' get it right 

Can't wait to get on the 'Ring :driver:


----------



## Deanoecosse

CupraElliott said:


> When's the release date?


rumoured to be Christmas 2009, but Sony won't confirm


----------



## Heritage-Wax

Deanoecosse said:


> That gets filed into the "Essential Purchase" category, along with Modern Warfare II later in the year.


Ditto :driver:

I just hope that the game features the Nurburgring, as this would be a huge plus for me

Tom


----------



## Lloyd71

I simply can't believe the level of detail in the damage, the bumper cracks realistically and the scratches on the paintwork are phenomenal! I'm hoping that damage will be included for all modes though and not just rallying.

There is a possibility that they have included damage only during the rally sections as there are less cars to render.



Heritage-Wax said:


> Ditto :driver:
> 
> I just hope that the game features the Nurburgring, as this would be a huge plus for me
> 
> Tom


The 'ring is in the video and has been confirmed as a track.


----------



## Skodaw

OMG!!! - I can't wait - I've had this pre-ordered with Play.com since 31st May 2007!!!


----------



## HC1001

WOW looks awesome but we have still waited far too long.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Gran Turismo Concept Movie. The clue is in the title!


----------



## Lloyd71

Wonderdetail said:


> Gran Turismo Concept Movie. The clue is in the title!


I didn't really understand that title myself, Prologue has been out for well over a year now so why would they need to release a concept movie? I think it's just a bad translation.

We know from Prologue that the game looks this good anyway.

If it does turn out to be pre rendered footage though, they will have shot themselves in the foot big time :lol:


----------



## Dave^

endorsments from WRC and NASCAR, plus crash damage.......

oh i do hope Santa drops a copy down my.....oh hang on.... we don't have a chimney!!!!

i'll have to let our lass get me it instead.....


----------



## maxp

This could be the game that finally warrants a ps3 purchase (and cheap blu ray player)


----------



## Dave^

maxp said:


> This could be the game that finally warrants a ps3 purchase (and cheap blu ray player)


i kept telling myself i wouldn't get a ps3 til gt5 came out.... but after it got delayed for the 17th time i got fed up of waiting and bought one anyway..... :lol:


----------



## maxp

Dave^ said:


> i kept telling myself i wouldn't get a ps3 til gt5 came out.... but after it got delayed for the 17th time i got fed up of waiting and bought one anyway..... :lol:


No regrets? Did you buy it for any game in particular at the time?


----------



## Lloyd71

Same here Dave, bought it when Prologue came out! I don't regret it at all since Motorstorm Pacific Rift is brilliant fun and amazingly intense, Killzone 2 is simply epic and there are loads of unique and funky games on the store too. Not to mention the Blu Ray playback.


----------



## Dave^

i bought it initially to stream stuff from pc to tv......

now i just play burnout on it, lol....

this is my second one, the first one lasted about 6weeks before the bluray drive packed in....

took 4days to get a replacement (that was over the weekend tho...) which is more than likely a refurb  but it's working fine, just hope this one breaks before the warranty runs out so i can get another one :lol:


----------



## maxp

Dave^ said:


> took 4days to get a replacement (that was over the weekend tho...) which is more than likely a refurb  but it's working fine, just hope this one breaks before the warranty runs out so i can get another one :lol:


My xbox360 is over 3 years old now, think its well overdue for a breakdown


----------



## GlenStaff26

The only reason I wanted a PS3 over a 360 was GT5, had prologue for ages it seems but am almost as excited about Gt5 as the arrival of baby number 2 in September, rumoured to both be about the same time!! Mostly seen playing GTA at the mo, speaking of which....

ETA: How cool would it be to drive La Sarthe ala 24 hr Le Mans in real time, 3/4 hour stints at time online, have I just over stepped the mark? Hadn't watched the preview when replying orginally


----------



## Evil Twin

Am I the only one that found GT5 Prologue boring ??


----------



## Dave^

Evil Twin said:


> Am I the only one that found GT5 Prologue boring ??


nope, i did too....

the class c and b were far to easy, whereas the class a was overly difficult and i kept loosing out by fractions of a second....

online's full of dickheads too, but then again, most games have that problem if you don't have the choice of who you race with.....


----------



## Evil Twin

Much too slick and technical and had none of the playability of the originals IMHO. 

Racedriver Grid is a much more playable and enjoyable racer


----------



## Dave^

Evil Twin said:


> Much too slick and technical and had none of the playability of the originals IMHO.
> 
> Racedriver Grid is a much more playable and enjoyable racer


after playing burnout (ok it's not a 'simulator' and it's more fun than serious) GT5 seems to have no sense of speed.....

stuck it on at the weekend for a change and i kept ploughing into the barrier on the outside of every turn thinking i was still in burnout! lol :lol:


----------



## loo_goblin

need a new version of racedriver grid, i feel its a lil out of date now, love that whole series.

gt5 will be awesome if they ever release it


----------



## Brazo

Guys this is nothing more than a pre rendered short clip from Sony to 'shut up' the nay sayers'! It didn't work!

Theres no release date! Far from blowing everything else away its nowt but an embarrasment!


----------



## Lloyd71

Brazo said:


> Guys this is nothing more than a pre rendered short clip from Sony to 'shut up' the nay sayers'! It didn't work!
> 
> Theres no release date! Far from blowing everything else away its nowt but an embarrasment!


Why would they use pre rendered video when we know from Prologue they are fully capable of producing graphics like this in game? And also, there are a lot of textures that would not have had problems had it been pre rendered;
http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=117056


----------



## Brazo

Lloyd71 said:


> Why would they use pre rendered video when we know from Prologue they are fully capable of producing graphics like this in game? And also, there are a lot of textures that would not have had problems had it been pre rendered;
> http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=117056


Ok perhaps and I mean perhaps 20 seconds of gameplay footage out of nearly 2 minutes of pre render!

Don't get me wrong I am really looking forward to this but again no release date and yet MS has offcially announced Forza 3 for October which looks superb!

I have no doubt that GT5 will not be released before then, making 2 excellent games from turn 10 in the time it takes Polyphony digital just to render the wheel nuts on one of 50 variations of an imprezza


----------



## Deano

is there any word whether GT5 will have realistic damage yet? I tell you what if this game turns out to be poo there'll be an awful lot of ps3s on ebay.


----------



## Christian6984

havent played GT5P in a while, pretty much completed it. Played GT4 the other day, it was so blurry. Mind you come along way since GT2.


----------



## jamest

Sony and it's developers continue to mess about with their fans. Constant delays and some poor over hyped games being released.

Microsoft in the mean time is taking advantage and is being the good guy to developers. If only Sony changed their mentality they would be on to a winner with the PS3 and leave the 360 in the corner wetting itself, but they haven't and to be quite honest, I don't think they will ever change.


----------



## Guest

jamest said:


> Sony and it's developers continue to mess about with their fans. Constant delays and some poor over hyped games being released.


At least it's not duke nukem forever


----------



## jamest

G220 said:


> At least it's not duke nukem forever


See my post in the "When is Gran Turismo 5 coming out?" thread :lol:


----------



## adamf

Prologue is guff!

Great graphics but plays hardly any different to GT4. All show and no go.


----------



## adamf

Evil Twin said:


> Am I the only one that found GT5 Prologue boring ??


No dull dull dull. Lifeless and boring.


----------



## k10lbe

Cant wait for this to come, thats only reason ive kept the ps3 lol, only play on xbox at the min lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

Dear Santa,

Please can i have a ps3 for GT5 please as if i dont get it all the kids on detailing world will pick on me and i will miss out on the best driving game in the world ever 

Yours Sincerely

Kev


----------



## HC1001

Give me forza anyday...............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

I have both machines and i will buy both games, and both games will be good end of. 

One word... Marketing strategy (in answer to what Sony are doing). Wait until you see the sales figures at the end of the war. Its all about selling the most units. I wonder which one will come out over xmas???


----------



## dew1911

Makes me miss the Sony life... Due to price differences I got a 360 after years of Sony fanboyism... The 360 is good, but damn...


----------



## Deano

even if GT5 is the best driving game in the world there's no way its gonna live upto the hype. are there actually any in game shots yet or are we still at the pre rendered movie stage?


----------



## Lloyd71

Crystal Finish said:


> even if GT5 is the best driving game in the world there's no way its gonna live upto the hype. are there actually any in game shots yet or are we still at the pre rendered movie stage?


....there's an entire Prologue game out that demonstrates just how good the graphics actually are. Most of the images you see online are in game.


----------



## robj20

Im a huge fan of GT series cannot wait for this best driving game bar none if you ask me.


----------



## k10lbe

http://shop.gameplay.co.uk/webstore/productpage.asp?productcode=PX0523&title=gran_turismo_5

not long now


----------



## robj20

Cheaper here,

http://www.shopto.net/PS3/GAMES/PS3GR04-Gran Turismo 5.html

i already have it pre-ordered with them should get it day before released.


----------



## dean j

I cant wait for this neither. I just hope the engine sounds are better than they've been in the past. Thats been my only gripe with the games. That and no crash damage.


----------



## Dave^

Lloyd71 said:


> ....there's an entire Prologue game out that demonstrates just how good the graphics actually are. Most of the images you see online are in game.


the thing is Lloyd, Prologue's been out soooo long now, if GT5 is anything like it, i'll be a bit annoyed :lol:


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Cheaper here,
> 
> http://www.shopto.net/PS3/GAMES/PS3GR04-Gran Turismo 5.html
> 
> i already have it pre-ordered with them should get it day before released.


The year 2020:lol:


----------



## adamf

Great graphics don't make a great game.

end of!

If GT5 plays like Prologue then it will have a job keeping up with Forza 2 let alone 3!!

Time will tell


----------



## Deano

adamf said:


> Great graphics don't make a great game.
> 
> end of!
> 
> If GT5 plays like Prologue then it will have a job keeping up with Forza 2 let alone 3!!
> 
> Time will tell


took the words right out of my mouth. just cos a game is visually stunning doesnt make it a great game.


----------



## Deano

Lloyd71 said:


> ....there's an entire Prologue game out that demonstrates just how good the graphics actually are. Most of the images you see online are in game.


yeah but thats an entirely different game. still no actual at length in game footage of GT5 and its supposed to be out in a couple of months.


----------



## spikeyl17

Sony have released the full list of cars.looks like we will have to pay for alot of the cars

http://www.zerotohundred.com/newfor...s3s-gran-turismo-5-complete-list-of-cars.html

I don't see the new RS mentioned in it.


----------



## S-X-I

Woohoo, Panda 1.4 listed :thumb:

As for the Focus RS, it says that new cars will be developed for download.


----------



## Elliott19864

That's alot of cars. Will be difficult to make a decision.


----------



## spikeyl17

As long as it has a chevrolet lacetti and the topgear test track, im happy:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

That link was 2 years old or am I missing something!?


----------



## OCDMike

Brazo said:


> That link was 2 years old or am I missing something!?


Yer, and if you read post #34 in the linked topic, it gives the rest of the surprise away lol

:lol:


----------



## Dougster

*Xbox TRIALS HD*

Oops, meant to be a new thread!!


----------



## Lloyd71

spikeyl17 said:


> Sony have released the full list of cars.looks like we will have to pay for alot of the cars
> 
> http://www.zerotohundred.com/newfor...s3s-gran-turismo-5-complete-list-of-cars.html
> 
> I don't see the new RS mentioned in it.


That list is a load of balls, Polyphony Digital have just announced an actual car amount of 1,000.

The only properly researched one is here;
http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86724

This, however, is new;






Check out the damage on the small screen to the left 
PD also had a list of features on their website for a while until they removed it a few hours later, it said the following;

August 18, GamesCom, held in Cologne, Germany:
Gran Turismo 5 has been announced! Here is the latest information on the game design:

■ models included
1,000 vehicles
170 Premium new models (full interior modeling, the interior corresponds to vehicle damage)
830 kinds of standard model (some are from Gran Turismo 4 that have been carried over to GT5) [Read: Cars we have seen in GT4 before ]

■ Courses
60 courses confirmed with 20 or more to be revealed

■ physical simulation of vehicles
Physics system simulation is brand new
Represented is full fall in vehicles [possibly rollover]
Damage representation (reproduced in full by real-time collision deformation)
faithfully reproducing the behavior of electric cars, i.e. Prius, Insight, hybrid cars and the latest Tesla model

■ Arcade Mode
Single Race
2 player battle

■ GT Mode
World Map
My Garage
Car Dealer
Tuning Shop (parts, tires)
Car Washes/Oil Change
Race Championship (Series system, point system)
License Test

■ Online
Open Lobby
Text / Voice Chat
Private rooms
Online Photo Album
Online Replay Album
YouTube replay output

■ Photo Mode
Photo Drive (Circuit)
Photo stage (Stage Photo mode only)

■ Gran Turismo TV
Video output to a PSP or PSP Go®
Progressive Download
Improved
user interface
Continuous Play for videos

■ Museums
The
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue version, + more information at TGS

■ Sound
Custom soundtracks (Use songs from your PS3 hard-drive)
Dolby Digital 5.1 and 7.1

■

User Interface
The Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, and the same design concept. The icons change color
Able to track the movement of ****pit Camera interface (confirmed in full 3-D. The camera can be fully manipulated and you can opt to have your head tracked by the PSEye)


----------



## Lloyd71

Proper damage video;






The Evo remains completely intact though


----------



## Rowan83

How many cars?!?! :doublesho

I can't wait till this game is out, i dont have a PS3 though..... yet!!!

It looks frickin awesome!!


----------



## Lloyd71

1,000 but only 170 have full interior modelling and damage. Which is a bit of a cop out really considering Forza 3 has full damage and interior modelling on all cars. I could understand the reasoning for it if the damage was immensely realistic but it's simply not. Infact, it looks pretty much like Forza 2's damage but just cosmetic.


----------



## jamest

Lloyd71 said:


> 1,000 but only 170 have full interior modelling and damage. Which is a bit of a cop out really considering Forza 3 has full damage and interior modelling on all cars. I could understand the reasoning for it if the damage was immensely realistic but it's simply not. Infact, it looks pretty much like Forza 2's damage but just cosmetic.


Which makes me wonder what the GT5 developers have been doing all this time.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

I think forza 3 will wipe the floor with GT5, and considering the amount of time polophony have had will be a bit embarrasing.

Check out some of the forza 3 vids, it looks like a stunning game, and hasn't needed 6 years to finish (have they actually finished GT5??)


----------



## Deano

forza 3 and GT5 are hogging the limelight (maybe deservedly so) but for out and out fun racing with massive damage, you'd be hard pushed to beat GRID.


----------



## adamf

I've heard that GT5 will only have damage on certain cars. Anyone else see that?


----------



## Pandy

If its that good and Forza isnt better ill be buyin a PS3 just for that

Although have Forza on pre order so ill be enjoying that first!


----------



## johnpigg

Just seen game.co.uk and gamestation.co.uk have changed their release date to.......25 Sept 09!!!!:car:

Lets hope this is true:thumb:


----------



## Raddyc

Tbh Im getting abit worried with GT5 now, it just doesnt seem to be what was promised  I see myself drifting towards Forza 3 more and more now... It looks like such a better package, especially when I see some of the customisation available


----------



## Brazo

Raddyc said:


> Tbh Im getting abit worried with GT5 now, it just doesnt seem to be what was promised  I see myself *drifting* towards Forza 3 more and more now... It looks like such a better package, especially when I see some of the customisation available


No pun intended


----------



## johnpigg

Raddyc said:


> Tbh Im getting abit worried with GT5 now, it just doesnt seem to be what was promised  I see myself drifting towards Forza 3 more and more now... It looks like such a better package, especially when I see some of the customisation available


Forza does look good, but I'm not going to buy an Xbox for it. Will just have to play GT5.


----------



## Lloyd71

3 more teeny little bits of info have been confirmed;

-The game will run at 60FPS @ 1080p
-Damage WILL affect the way a car handles
-There will be real NASCAR races

And one HUGE bit of info;
-*The game will be released this year*, but there is no definite date yet.

There is a high chance of a worldwide simultaneous release too, if that interests anyone.


----------



## jamest

Lloyd71 said:


> 3 more teeny little bits of info have been confirmed;
> 
> -The game will run at 60FPS @ 1080p
> -Damage WILL affect the way a car handles
> -There will be real NASCAR races
> 
> And one HUGE bit of info;
> -*The game will be released this year*, but there is no definite date yet.
> 
> There is a high chance of a worldwide simultaneous release too, if that interests anyone.


I would put my money on the game already being finished and they are waiting on a Christmas release. I don't think they will try to beat a Forza release but instead make sure they have enough copies for retain before Christmas shopping hits.


----------



## Lloyd71

jamest said:


> I would put my money on the game already being finished and they are waiting on a Christmas release. I don't think they will try to beat a Forza release but instead make sure they have enough copies for retain before Christmas shopping hits.


Me too, it seems like the ideal thing for them to do. I reckon they're waiting until people have bought Forza 3, then they're going to drop a bombshell of a feature and release it shortly after, just before Christmas.


----------



## S-X-I

Official - Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## Lloyd71

Oh dear...

GT5 released March 2010 in Japan after all

Is it going to be too little too late? Forza 3 will have been out for 5 months by then. And to think they predicted a 2008 release.


----------



## jamest

Shot in the foot. Unless they have something big planned for it.

Has it gone gold yet?


----------



## willrob60

dont suppose the honda civic type r will be in it.


----------



## Davemm

cant see me buying a ps3 jsut for this game, so looks like i will have to play forza 3 more


----------



## Planet Admin

Cannot wait to GT5. On the internet. On the google search engine it says that this game is expected to release March 2010.:thumb:

ITS TOO LONG!!!


----------



## blueclouduk

According to play.com it's now due to be released on 4th December

GT5 @ play.com

Game are claiming 9th December

GT5 @ Game

Amazon don't have a date.


----------



## S-X-I

Maybe if they would stop creating preview films for new cars then they would finally get round to releasing the game.

E.g

Ferrari 458 Italia






Toyota FT-86 Concept


----------



## Brazo

blueclouduk said:


> According to play.com it's now due to be released on 4th December
> 
> GT5 @ play.com
> 
> Game are claiming 9th December
> 
> GT5 @ Game
> 
> Amazon don't have a date.


31st march 2010 mate:thumb:

Retailers merely lick their finger and stick it in the air when it comes to release dates, only Sony Europe will give an official release date and the above is the latest from them.


----------



## Ross

31st march 2010.I am not holding my breath.


----------



## jamest

31st March 2012 would be more realistic.


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm still browsing the forums over at GTPlanet and pretty much all of the GT fans are now giving up on the game and buying a 360 instead :lol:

Bad luck Polyphony!


----------



## johnpigg

I've bought need for speed shift and cancelled my GT5 order, I hope that no one buys it when/if it comes out, but that won't happen.


----------



## jamest

johnpigg said:


> I've bought need for speed shift and cancelled my GT5 order, I hope that no one buys it when/if it comes out, but that won't happen.


I would of personally held out for GT5 than actually paying for NFS Shift.


----------



## johnpigg

jamest said:


> I would of personally held out for GT5 than actually paying for NFS Shift.


Guess that means you haven't actually played NFS Shift then, I couldn't get on with previous NFS games, but have owned all the GT games from the PS1 and PS2 and GT5 Prologue, however I bought this one and in my opinion it's the best all round driving game I've ever played.


----------



## jamest

johnpigg said:


> Guess that means you haven't actually played NFS Shift then, I couldn't get on with previous NFS games, but have owned all the GT games from the PS1 and PS2 and GT5 Prologue, however I bought this one and in my opinion it's the best all round driving game I've ever played.


I have played it, I downloaded it.

See this post http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135129 :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

I really feel bad for Polyphony, I spent many years as a big GT Fan and loved everyone up to 4, and prologue. They did this with GT4 and now GT5 as well and it's really shame.

I now have a 360, and Forza 3 is 12 days away. I want GT5 to be good, but Sony like messing fans around.


----------



## Lloyd71

jamest said:


> I would of personally held out for GT5 than actually paying for NFS Shift.


Same here, Shift has the worst driving physics I have _ever_ come across in a game. It's not realistic, it's not arcade, it's just ****.

Cars DO NOT bounce round corners.


----------



## johnpigg

maybe the full game is better than the demo then, as that's not my experience or the experience of any of the people I know who actually bought it.


----------



## jamest

johnpigg said:


> maybe the full game is better than the demo then, as that's not my experience or the experience of any of the people I know who actually bought it.


I downloaded the full game. The demo wasn't available at launch.


----------



## Brazo

NFS was very realistic like the dashboard blur at high speed :lol:


----------



## jimmyflo

Lloyd71 said:


> Cars DO NOT bounce round corners.


This is the most annoying thing on the game! Bounce understeer!!


----------

